# Zesty Rotel Tilapia



## Ol-blue (Nov 28, 2007)

My husband was still talking about this recipe the next day. He does not care for fish but he really liked this. So much so that he asked me to fix it for a luncheon for the guys he works with.
Enjoy! Debbie

*Zesty Rotel Tilapia*








4 (5 ounces each) *TILAPIA FILLETS*
1 teaspoon(s) *CUMIN*
1/2 teaspoon(s) *BLACK PEPPER*
1 can(s) (10 ounce) *ROTEL DICED TOMATOES AND GREEN CHILIES*
3/4 cup(s) *MEXICAN CHEDDAR JACK CHEESE*; Grated.
_____

Mix together cumin and pepper together.
Place fillets in a baking dish.
Season fish with cumin and black pepper mixture to taste.
Pour Rotel tomatoes over fish.
Sprinkle cheese over top.
Bake at 400 degrees for 20 to 25 minutes or until fish is done.
Serves 4.
_____


----------



## Renee Attili (Nov 28, 2007)

That sounds Delicious!!!! I love Tilapia fish. The diced tomatos and chilies make this something that I have to make myself now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 28, 2007)

I eat copious amounts of fish, and tilapia is good! I've done the Creole/Cajun variations, but I love this Southwestern idea Miss Debbie! I'm always looking for someting different!!! Thanks for posting!! Yum!


----------



## Barb L. (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks Debbie, maybe this recipe will get my hubby to eat fish too - ! Sounds very tasty.


----------



## Ol-blue (Nov 28, 2007)

Renee Attili, You are welcome. Let me know how you like it. Debbie

Uncle Bob. For once I posted something that your scale will like. I'm not all bad.. Debbie

Barb L. I think your hubby will like it if mine did. He really doesn't like fish at all. Let me know how he likes it. Debbie


----------



## Renee Attili (Dec 4, 2007)

Made this this weekend, the only difference is I baked them on my Egg.
Absolutely YUMMY!!!!!!! If you were thinking about this recipe do it!
Thanks Ol-Blue!


----------



## Walt Bulander (Dec 4, 2007)

*Rotel*

Oh, you meant rotel:
http://web.mouser.org/projects/cooking/chili/photos/rotel_hot.jpg

I thought you were travelling

Koffertag am Rotel (Suitcase day during a Rotel journey) on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Ol-blue (Dec 5, 2007)

Renee Attili said:


> Made this this weekend, the only difference is I baked them on my Egg.
> Absolutely YUMMY!!!!!!! If you were thinking about this recipe do it!
> Thanks Ol-Blue!


 
You are welcome. I am so glad you enjoyed it. Debbie


----------



## CookinAmy (May 17, 2013)

Made this this week, everyone loved.  My small change was in addition to the cumin I mixed up cumin, salt, 1 tsp garlic powder, 1 teaspoon chili powder, 1/4 tsp cayenne -  rubbed this mixture on both sides of the filets - sprayed pan and put under the broiler on high for a few minutes to get a little color and cook in those seasonings.  Then covered with the Rotel and cheeses and transferred to the oven for 15-20 minutes @ 400. It didn't even last 30 minutes in my house before being devoured.   I served mine with a couscous, black bean, and corn salad.  U can google that one for a recipe.    YUM


----------



## pacanis (May 18, 2013)

This does sound and look good.
Thanks for bumping this up, Amy.
This was before my time and I never saw it.


----------

